# Jiaoli miraculous cream & Renew Placenta Soap



## doodi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello every one,

any one of u have traid ((jiaoli miraculous cream)) or (( Renew Placenta Soap))?


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

Plancenta soap? That sounds pretty odd...can't say I've tried either of those.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 31, 2007)

ive seen stuff at sally's that has placenta in it, but the whole thing just seems really strange to me.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 31, 2007)

I used a hair deep conditioner once... henna &amp; placenta something I think it was called. *Shrugs* I don't remember it being miraculous.

According to this website, JLo uses placenta beauty products:

"Placental cell based cosmetics are being used in all of the top US clinics and are growing in popularity world-wide. According to cosmetic researchers, placenta protein in skin care products supplements the vitamin and hormone content. Over time scientists believe the protein nourishes and actually rejuvenates the skin."

--So, the placenta soap might not be a bad idea lol. Haven't heard of either products in particular though, to answer the question.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 31, 2007)

LMAO!! I have to agree! It may be a good product, but the name is pretty weird. I mean, think of it! Ewww....


----------



## charish (Jan 31, 2007)

at our grocery store i keep seeing a lotion called placenta. i just thought it sounded gross.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't imagine putting placenta on my face. It's just not an appealing idea! LOL. Maybe if it didn't have "PLACENTA" plastered all over the packaging it wouldn't seem so odd. But yeah. Who knows, maybe it's a miracle ingredient or something.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

jiaoli miraculous cream this I've used when in Asia but not familiar with the other


----------



## nelly (Feb 5, 2007)

I have seen plazan products on many site, they seem to be the most popular


----------



## melissabeary (Feb 5, 2007)

placenta??sorry..it sounds yucky to me..but ive heard that its good...hehe..so maybe one day ill overcome the yucky feeling n try it one day! :laughing:


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

Placenta for the hair I have used. Didn't know there were skincare products.


----------



## nelly (Feb 7, 2007)

Apperently plazan are big in the states and canada.

It just looks like regular cream


----------



## niksaki (Feb 9, 2007)

hhmmm where does the placenta come from though i want to know..ie which animal..? hope that doesnt sounds dumb lol but its such a weird idea to me.


----------



## nelly (Feb 9, 2007)

it says on plazan site that its pig placenta as thats the closest

animal to humans , biologicaly ...


----------



## doodi (Feb 10, 2007)

They mention in the web site its plant placenta

Renew Placenta


----------



## nelly (Feb 15, 2007)

plant placenta ??

well how does that figure..

have you ever seen a pregnant plant... lol lol...

some companies are just to much...


----------

